# B9 A4/A5 manual transmission?



## zonkola (Mar 26, 2004)

At least one major magazine has stated that the A4 will have a manual transmission option* for the US market in late 2016.

Meanwhile, according to a post on this forum, at least one dealer has said that the manual will only be available on a lower horsepower FWD model. (Which makes sense if the point is to lower the A4's entry level price, but zero sense if the manuals are intended for enthusiasts.)

Have you read any other information on a US stick shift option for either the A4 or A5? Caught wind of any dealer rumors? Overheard drunk Audi officials sinking ships?



*Yes, I know the automatic is faster, yes, I know what rev matching is, and yes, I'm a friggin' dinosaur. No one ever said this car enthusiast thing was rational. :screwy:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Nothing confirmed yet, but yes, I have heard the speculation about the 6MT being FWD only.


----------



## Z06jerry (May 29, 2006)

zonkola said:


> Have you read any other information on a US stick shift option for either the A4 or A5? Caught wind of any dealer rumors? Overheard drunk Audi officials sinking ships?



FWIW I emailed Germany with an inquiry about the introduction of Quattro Ultra on upcoming models and they responded that Quattro Ultra will be introduced to NA in the Allroad in the fall of 2016 followed by the A4 with *manual transmission* in the spring of 2017.


----------



## Peakster (Jul 17, 2011)

They just officially announced it. New manual transmission to be available across all trim levels of the 2017 A4. This is like Christmas come early! I truly thought Audi was abandoning the manual transmission in the US. 
I bet they will be hard to find, though.


----------



## HomBow (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah, now we all need to put our money where our mouths are


----------



## GSBC (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm considering trading my manual Golf R for a manual A4 in the next month or so. When will these manual transmission A4's be available? I spoke with my dealer on Friday and he acted like he has never heard of it. Does anyone have more details?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

GSBC said:


> I'm considering trading my manual Golf R for a manual A4 in the next month or so. When will these manual transmission A4's be available? I spoke with my dealer on Friday and he acted like he has never heard of it. Does anyone have more details?


Ah, good ole' dealers....

Yes, the 6MT is going to be offered across the A4 lineup. Don't expect those to start arriving until into Q1 2017, however, and at that, in very limited quantities. I would expect that you're going to have to special order if the spec you want falls outside of what the dealership will want to carry in inventory.


----------



## LazyLightning (Aug 11, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Ah, good ole' dealers....
> 
> Yes, the 6MT is going to be offered across the A4 lineup. Don't expect those to start arriving until into Q1 2017, however, and at that, in very limited quantities. I would expect that you're going to have to special order if the spec you want falls outside of what the dealership will want to carry in inventory.


I'm so totally surprised (and excited!) by this news! Was convinced that Audi had abandoned sticks for good in the US. Glad to be wrong! I will have to support this behavior… does anyone know if dealers can already place orders for manual trans cars? I looked online and the build configurator still does not have a manual option so perhaps not.


----------



## bdc12 (May 27, 2015)

I went to my local dealership to inquire about ordering a manual A4 to replace the A3 that is getting bought back soon. They said it's not yet available to order and that I could expect the cars to start trickling into dealerships in about February. Same timeframe as the new S4.


----------



## LazyLightning (Aug 11, 2012)

bdc12 said:


> I went to my local dealership to inquire about ordering a manual A4 to replace the A3 that is getting bought back soon. They said it's not yet available to order and that I could expect the cars to start trickling into dealerships in about February. Same timeframe as the new S4.


Nice. The audiusa online build configurator now allows you to build a manual btw. The thing that is making me hesitate: apparently the manual trans cars will have this new "Quattro Ultra" thing (the auto trans cars still have the classic Torsen quattro setup). Not crazy about the idea of this new setup and not chomping at the bit to be an early adopter… Audi makes such odd packaging choices!


----------

